# 14 weeks size



## Baylee (Oct 10, 2014)

What were the sizes of your puppies at 14 weeks? height/weight. Baylee was a tiny little thing when I got her and now she has sprouted!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie was 10 1/4 inches high and maybe around 7 lbs. She was 6.2 lbs at 12 weeks and 8.8 lbs at 16 weeks and 11 1/4 inches high.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot was 2.6 kg at 14 weeks and is now 8.6 kg


----------



## Miss Lilly (Sep 12, 2014)

...And Miss Lilly was 5.6kg at 14 weeks... which just goes to show how different they all are! She's now just over 9kg at 24 weeks and shows no signs of stopping. She's definitely not overweight and pretty leggy at the moment.


----------



## catherine (Aug 22, 2014)

Belle is about 14 weeks now and at her last vet appointment a week ago she was 4.1kg but I'm not sure how tall she is


----------

